# Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter NOT WORKING properly!? (Screenshots inside)



## Steria (May 19, 2012)

Laptop: Acer Aspire 5820TG
Network adapter: Broadcom 802.11n
OS: Windows 7

I've had this laptop since 2011 or so. I cannot recall it having a network adapter problem before. However, earlier yesterday everything was working fine. Then, when I came home from work and opened the laptop there was no wifi-symbol on the taskbar, but a red X over the ethernet-symbol...

I've tried to re-install the driver from the Acer website (Download Drivers and Manuals | Acer Official Site), but when doing that it tells me to "*use the Found New Hardware Wizard to complete the driver installation"*. I cannot find this...










This is what it looks like under Device Manager:










When I click update driver under Device Manager, it tells me I have the newest updated driver:










How can I fix this issue?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Try deleting the Ethernet/LAN adapter in Device Manager, reboot and Windows should do its Scanning for New Hardware routine and re-set it up for you.


----------



## Steria (May 19, 2012)

SpywareDr said:


> Try deleting the Ethernet/LAN adapter in Device Manager, reboot and Windows should do its Scanning for New Hardware routine and re-set it up for you.


There is no problem with my ethernet connection though (as I am using that right now). 

I tried to uninstall the Broadcom Network Adapter and "Scan for hardware changes", but this was unsuccessful (see pic):


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Then you might try using Windows System Restore to roll Windows back to a point in time when your computer was functioning correctly. It allows you to undo system changes _without_ affecting your personal files, such as e-mail, documents, or photos.
Video: Fixing a problem using System Restore​If that doesn't help, try restoring an earlier system image or backup.


----------

